# Going guerrilla Down Under



## shroomyshroom (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi ppl,

Shroomyshroom here, some of you might know me from from a few growing websites and some of you might know as a few other names on a few other sites.. wont mention them here as i think its not aloud on this forum..






well just wanted to drop in and say hi to everyone, I have emencly enjoyed reading all of the ppls first grow logs and attemps.. its getting me very very excieted actually as i am about to attemp my very own first grow in about a week... thanx to a very nice guy that was willing to throw some seeds my way...






well the basics that ppl will need to know is that I am from australia so looking forward to hearing and seeing any posts from any other aussies... "aussie aussie aussie oy oy oy" 

I am a total newb when it comes to growing the herb so i will be putting up a few threads for help.. but of course ill do alot of reading b4 anything is put up






once again a great site and i have loved just reading ppl posts and the pictures are mouth watering







I have thought of a few questions that i think are the basics of getting started... so here they are.. 



1. Is it to late to germ seeds and plant em now..being that it is June 27th.
2. Do i have to put em under lights b4 i can put em out side.
3. How long after germing do Aussies plant out side...
4. What substrate are ppl filling the holes with that they are planning to grow in.. 
5. What critters are you finding that are eating your crops and what action are you taking.. 

I know alot of these questions are answered on this forum but it is for countries that are not Australia and I am not sure if it is the same for all countries

thanx in advance guys... I have learnt so much over the last couple of days... and cant wait to give this ago 


if this is on the wrong forum can a mod please move it thanx in advance shroomyshroom


----------



## mattao21 (Jun 27, 2008)

hey man, welcome.

another aussie here..oi oi oi lol. what part of OZ are you from? im up in QLD.

anyway have fun here it's a bloody good site


----------



## shroomyshroom (Jun 27, 2008)

mattao21 said:


> hey man, welcome.
> 
> another aussie here..oi oi oi lol. what part of OZ are you from? im up in QLD.
> 
> anyway have fun here it's a bloody good site


 
hey mate 

Melbourne 

you indoors or outdoor


----------



## mattao21 (Jun 27, 2008)

indoors all the way, tried outdoor but kept getting flogged

Melbourne, nice thats where i can my lights from (aussieponics - ebay guy)


----------



## shroomyshroom (Jun 27, 2008)

mattao21 said:


> indoors all the way, tried outdoor but kept getting flogged
> 
> Melbourne, nice thats where i can my lights from (aussieponics - ebay guy)


 
nice one... I deff have to go outdoor cant get caught with anything bad again or big troubles a-com-n my way 

you growing bag seed or some imported strain ?


----------



## mattao21 (Jun 27, 2008)

shroomyshroom said:


> nice one... I deff have to go outdoor cant get caught with anything bad again or big troubles a-com-n my way
> 
> you growing bag seed or some imported strain ?


i know what ya mean, thats why i had to move

just bagseed for this one.


----------



## shroomyshroom (Jun 27, 2008)

mattao21 said:


> i know what ya mean, thats why i had to move
> 
> just bagseed for this one.


 
you had any grows to completion 

im so excited about starting its all i can think about atm


----------



## mattao21 (Jun 27, 2008)

shroomyshroom said:


> you had any grows to completion
> 
> im so excited about starting its all i can think about atm


 yea my first one went to harvest, got just under 2 oz from 2 plants...

i'll tell you now once you start you won't stop it's so addictive and you only want your next crop to be better then the previous, i stopped for 3 months and i swear not growing was worse then not smoking lol.

btw stick with this site, wihtout it i doubt i'd even be able to make a seed sprout.


----------



## shroomyshroom (Jun 28, 2008)

mattao21 said:


> yea my first one went to harvest, got just under 2 oz from 2 plants...
> 
> i'll tell you now once you start you won't stop it's so addictive and you only want your next crop to be better then the previous, i stopped for 3 months and i swear not growing was worse then not smoking lol.
> 
> btw stick with this site, wihtout it i doubt i'd even be able to make a seed sprout.


is that 2 oz dry or wet weight... ?

talkinga bout sprouting seeds i had a mate that sent me some seeds the other day but when i recieved em they were all smashed up in the envelope... fucking Australia Post cant do nothing right... GRRRR 

Was so looking forward to sprouting them... they were going to be my little ones  but alass I am working on getting more hopefully my mate can send some more... if not ill have to weight till my missus finds some as i dont smoke the stuff just think it is one sexy looking plant plant


----------



## H&D (Jun 28, 2008)

Hey shroomyshroom I live an hour or so from you mate ... Hope your grow goes well ...cheers


----------



## shroomyshroom (Jun 28, 2008)

H&D said:


> Hey shroomyshroom I live an hour or so from you mate ... Hope your grow goes well ...cheers


 
thanx mate much appreciated 

only an hour huh sweeeeeeet does that mean i have my own private mentor


----------



## blackout (Jun 28, 2008)

shroomyshroom said:


> Hi ppl,
> 
> Shroomyshroom here, some of you might know me from from a few growing websites and some of you might know as a few other names on a few other sites.. wont mention them here as i think its not aloud on this forum..
> 
> ...


 this time of the year is fucked to germinate outside ,and i am in the west which is warmer than melbourne,if you have a spot picked in the bush ,prepare the hole ,i use sheep shit ,worm casting s, blood and bone and coco coir.
i usually tranfer outside late august ,early september, but bring up my seeds ,or clones under lights to get a bit of a head start ,remember we have hot weather so try to get them roots down and growing prior to the heat, i have lost some too roo,s ,bandicoots when they were seedling , no doubt rabbits and other critters ,i piss around my grow site ,also burn wire in a fire a little to make it less easy to see then have a strand or two at different heights around the plants ,but i live next to the bush so it depends on where you are as far as the bush goes.
water retention crystals are good also if you cant get to water often or easy access to water.
sorry i could go on but many more aussies may have better advice as to your area,good luck ,most bugs that would eat your buds inside are eaten by other bugs outside ,so i just plant more than i really need lose some ,go back and cull the males if not from clones ,and you will get a harvest ,also found out seedlings take of better than clones outside ,but maybe the strains i use vary ,so it depends,
good luck brother.


----------



## shroomyshroom (Jun 28, 2008)

blackout said:


> this time of the year is fucked to germinate outside ,and i am in the west which is warmer than melbourne,if you have a spot picked in the bush ,prepare the hole ,i use sheep shit ,worm casting s, blood and bone and coco coir.
> i usually tranfer outside late august ,early september, but bring up my seeds ,or clones under lights to get a bit of a head start ,remember we have hot weather so try to get them roots down and growing prior to the heat, i have lost some too roo,s ,bandicoots when they were seedling , no doubt rabbits and other critters ,i piss around my grow site ,also burn wire in a fire a little to make it less easy to see then have a strand or two at different heights around the plants ,but i live next to the bush so it depends on where you are as far as the bush goes.
> water retention crystals are good also if you cant get to water often or easy access to water.
> sorry i could go on but many more aussies may have better advice as to your area,good luck ,most bugs that would eat your buds inside are eaten by other bugs outside ,so i just plant more than i really need lose some ,go back and cull the males if not from clones ,and you will get a harvest ,also found out seedlings take of better than clones outside ,but maybe the strains i use vary ,so it depends,
> good luck brother.


 
thanx heaps for the advise mate you are a champ... and as for going on and on please do so... as i dont mind reading what someone has written when they are going out of there way to help me out... 

thanx again


----------



## blackout (Jun 28, 2008)

g,day mate
no worrys ,i am an old fart and grow outside mainly ,but do a bit of indoor in winter,good seeds are your main thing to try and get,if you can get a good local grown strain that has been grown by someone who knows what they are doing ,if not get some of the net ,i have tried several ,but only from canada,the u.k and eire ,the last is run via planet skunk and an aussie is the guy i spoke to when i rang to ask a bit of what they had ,shipping etc ,very helpful ,and was very quick compared too the others.
you could try a trip to nimbin as i think those lot are into all outdoors ,and you may get a good strain ,i had mullumbillby madness once along time ago ,excuse the spelling ,but that was extra good for outdoors.
if you do get some of the net you should have them before the planting time in oz ,but bring them up in your garden or indoors until they have abit of growth ,as it is a hard time in the bush for youngseedlings to survive , a sativa dominant strain grows well in oz but can get very big,so try bending and tying down if it is a problem, the indica strain gets abit smelly if you are close to people ,also as well as wire i get chook pen wire net ,burn that also and you can spread it over the top of your plants and it will keep most critters off ,although a skippy can and has jumped on a few of mine as they pass through ,but as long as you burn it so it does not stand out in the bush most folk dont notice.if you cant water easily get the water crystals ,and mix in your holes ,but dont go over the top ,but they help heaps when the hot weather hits.
also look for places that folk dont like to go ,i.e lots of thick bush with ticks ,snakes ,and generally unfriendly to walkers ,as we are lucky as far as hunters and such are concerned ,not many in oz ,i wear those strap on things you get from the army disposal stores to wrap around my boots ,no snakes will bite through them ,and do not tell a fucking soul ,no matter how good a mate ,as one is to many ,only yourself.
try and bring your seedling up in coco coir pot s ,or similar so it is easy to transplant in the ground ,and try and prepare your holes ,with the good shit a few weeks before putting your seedlings in , coco coir ,sheep shit worm castings etc are not too heavy and if you do it before you can take your time and get a bit in at a time ,depending on how many you wish to plant. you can get a small lye low like the kids use on the beach fill it with water and strap in your back if water is a problem ,it would look suss if someone sees you ,but it is easy to carry at night and leave near your plants under the bush ,until you need it. take a camera or something to explain if someone sees you wandering , i go marroning a lot ,or i think yabbies in your area so i have a few traps with me if anyone sees me.
hope it works for you brother take care ,and tell no one ,if you lose half to roo,s etc ,it is still better than three hundy an oscar ,and more from what i hear about prices over east.


----------



## shroomyshroom (Jun 28, 2008)

blackout said:


> g,day mate
> no worrys ,i am an old fart and grow outside mainly ,but do a bit of indoor in winter,good seeds are your main thing to try and get,if you can get a good local grown strain that has been grown by someone who knows what they are doing ,if not get some of the net ,i have tried several ,but only from canada,the u.k and eire ,the last is run via planet skunk and an aussie is the guy i spoke to when i rang to ask a bit of what they had ,shipping etc ,very helpful ,and was very quick compared too the others.
> you could try a trip to nimbin as i think those lot are into all outdoors ,and you may get a good strain ,i had mullumbillby madness once along time ago ,excuse the spelling ,but that was extra good for outdoors.
> if you do get some of the net you should have them before the planting time in oz ,but bring them up in your garden or indoors until they have abit of growth ,as it is a hard time in the bush for youngseedlings to survive , a sativa dominant strain grows well in oz but can get very big,so try bending and tying down if it is a problem, the indica strain gets abit smelly if you are close to people ,also as well as wire i get chook pen wire net ,burn that also and you can spread it over the top of your plants and it will keep most critters off ,although a skippy can and has jumped on a few of mine as they pass through ,but as long as you burn it so it does not stand out in the bush most folk dont notice.if you cant water easily get the water crystals ,and mix in your holes ,but dont go over the top ,but they help heaps when the hot weather hits.
> ...


 
once again thanx heaps........ I got to be at community work in less than 15 mins im so gonna cop a raping... grrrrr

you will be hearing from me


----------



## H&D (Jun 30, 2008)

shroomyshroom said:


> thanx mate much appreciated
> 
> only an hour huh sweeeeeeet does that mean i have my own private mentor


Hahaha Ill help you any way i can man


----------



## shroomyshroom (Jun 30, 2008)

H&D said:


> Hahaha Ill help you any way i can man


 
This might just turn out to be a good year after all


----------

